# Evangelistic Services



## scottmaciver (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all,

For anyone who is interested or might know someone who may benefit from listening, here's a link to a series of evangelistic services preached on the Isle of Lewis, Scotland recently by Rev Kenneth Stewart.


----------

